# Teaching jobs?



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My name is abi and I've just moved from the uk with my husband Chris. We re both early twenties, living in silicon oasis and he has a job in pensions. I'm hoping to get into teaching whilst I'm out here, as I have no teaching qualifications, I was thinking maybe a teaching assistant role? Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## 84RBIE (Sep 7, 2012)

abim said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is abi and I've just moved from the uk with my husband Chris. We re both early twenties, living in silicon oasis and he has a job in pensions. I'm hoping to get into teaching whilst I'm out here, as I have no teaching qualifications, I was thinking maybe a teaching assistant role? Any ideas?
> Thanks!


Hi Abi,
Any luck on the teaching assistant job yet? When did you move here?


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

84RBIE said:


> Hi Abi,
> Any luck on the teaching assistant job yet? When did you move here?


Hi!

No luck as of yet, still applying though. I moved here 2 weeks ago, you?

Abi


----------



## 84RBIE (Sep 7, 2012)

abim said:


> Hi!
> 
> No luck as of yet, still applying though. I moved here 2 weeks ago, you?
> 
> Abi


I have been casually looking for some teaching assistant jobs the past week, haven't really found any that take my fancy. I moved here in January. How are you finding it and have you made any friends yet? What part of Dubai are you in?


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

84RBIE said:


> I have been casually looking for some teaching assistant jobs the past week, haven't really found any that take my fancy. I moved here in January. How are you finding it and have you made any friends yet? What part of Dubai are you in?


Yeah, they seem hard to come by! It doesn't help that I dont have ay qualifications in that area and its hard to know what you are up against competition wise. Have you found any work since January? No friends yet! Met some nice people at the shared pool in our apartment block but not seen them around since. Finding it a bit tricky as we live in silicon oasis which, for some, is out in the sticks. Where abouts are you?


----------



## 84RBIE (Sep 7, 2012)

abim said:


> Yeah, they seem hard to come by! It doesn't help that I dont have ay qualifications in that area and its hard to know what you are up against competition wise. Have you found any work since January? No friends yet! Met some nice people at the shared pool in our apartment block but not seen them around since. Finding it a bit tricky as we live in silicon oasis which, for some, is out in the sticks. Where abouts are you?


Most of the jobs I seen that would've been perfect for you we're advertised around July/August. Try dubizzle, they seem to have variety on there. We live in Rashidiya with my husbands family. So not far from you about 10mins in car. Most say where we live is in the sticks too. My husband is emirati and grew up here so he has plenty of friends. But I only really know a couple of girls but they live way on the other side of town so don't see them often.


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

84RBIE said:


> Most of the jobs I seen that would've been perfect for you we're advertised around July/August. Try dubizzle, they seem to have variety on there. We live in Rashidiya with my husbands family. So not far from you about 10mins in car. Most say where we live is in the sticks too. My husband is emirati and grew up here so he has plenty of friends. But I only really know a couple of girls but they live way on the other side of town so don't see them often.


Yeah I guess they recruit before the term starts so I just missed it! I use Dubizzle the most and occasionally reed or expat woman but thinking of going to a recruitment agency. Ah yes I think that's our nearest metro station  how did you meet your husband? Does that mean you know some Arabic? I am obviously free every day at the moment so if you ever feel like a meet at mirdif, it would be nice to have a female shopping accomplice!


----------



## Nisosha (Jan 20, 2011)

*TA or Nursery Jobs*

Hi girlies! I am a British qualified Teaching Assistant, and speak fluent Russian. What are my job prospects in Dubai? I believe there is a large Russian diaspora in UAE?

Cheers!


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

My wife is a teacher (Arabic for non Arab)..As already mentioned June /July is the right time for job hunting
..I think you can start by giving private tution to school kids (It is good from both financial and experience prospective) .
I think that will be easy specially in Rashdyah which is full of local and Arabs.
Moreover, you can check schools websites for volunteering or part time jobs that will give good chance to join later and it is not related to any specific time period
Good luck
Anwar


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

abim said:


> thinking of going to a recruitment agency


Hi Abi,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Hi Abi,
> 
> Check out this website which you may find of use:
> 
> ...


Thanks Nikki


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

You are most welcome Abi!


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I know in the school that I work in, we are always looking for substitute teachers. I think the pay is pretty good and it's one of the top international schools in Dubai. If you're interested, please PM me and I can give you more information.


----------

